

YCPages - List of Y Combinator companies, founders and jobs with statistics - wheels
http://ycpages.info/

======
emmett
I would like to be able to edit my profile, as a YC founder.

Also I would like to be able to edit my company's info.

~~~
rajeshrajappan
Company founders can edit their profile now if they are signed in with Linked-
in.

Editing company details coming soon.

~~~
rdamico
I just tried editing our investment details for Crocodoc, and I get a "We are
working on this feature and will be available soon" message.

------
rajeshrajappan
Many thanks for the feedback guys. Much appreciated.

I have lots planned for YCPages. The first step was get it out there and get
the feedback. I am working on adding the funding details at the moment.

I have also posted a question on Quora. any help on that would be great.

[http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-technologies-used-by-
YComb...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-technologies-used-by-YCombinator-
funded-companies)

------
citizenkeys
Aesthetic on my site isn't as good, but I have extra useful links:
<http://ycuniverse.com/>

------
Sam_Odio
Great page though I noticed a number of errors after glancing through. How do
you expect to ensure the accuracy of the data?

~~~
aristus
If you spell out the errors you saw, perhaps...

~~~
SwellJoe
Errors I noticed from the batch we did (W2007):

SocialMoth is no longer active. Paul is involved with Square (which is doing
very well).

View 3 was shuttered soon after the batch and everybody went back to school, I
believe.

White Noise is defunct. I'm not sure what Sean is up to these days.

Snipshot was a non-batch YC company, I believe (like Justin.TV). Funded by YC
based on an existing relationship from a previous batch, but they weren't part
of a batch. Not sure that makes it inaccurate...I guess that's the best place
to list them, since they were funded around the same time and demoed on the
same demo day.

WriteWith is defunct. Eric wrote for VentureBeat for a while. Phillip joined
Auctomatic before their acquisition. Martin did something else, but I don't
remember what.

I believe everything else in W2007 is correct.

~~~
pg
Snipshot was W06.

~~~
SwellJoe
I thought Beau demoed something on demo day with our batch...but I may be
misremembering.

~~~
pg
You're right, he did. We let him present again at your batch's dday. We do
that occasionally with startups that have special circumstances.

------
anateus
I'm listed as a founder, and there's a link to my LinkedIn profile, but when I
login with that LinkedIn auth, I can't edit details about my company. I should
be able to :)

~~~
mhartl
I have the same problem.

~~~
rajeshrajappan
When you sign-in with Linked-in and go to your profile page you should see a
"Edit" link to update your details. Please let me know if this is not working.

~~~
mhartl
I see an "Edit profile" button, but it just redirect to /. I also don't see
where to edit company details. (P.S. This site is a great idea.)

------
oniTony
I would be interested in sorting by company's location. A list of YC companies
outside of San Francisco would also be acceptable.

------
CloudOps42
There's a real problem with the sex distribution numbers. Not saying it's a YC
problem, but it is a problem. There're too many talented women out there to
lose them to other industries. When we can pull them over here, watch out!

~~~
SwellJoe
Jessica and pg have both spoken/written at length on the subject. They _want_
to fund female-founded companies, but nearly none apply.

I've personally experienced this. I've tried to talk lots of people into
applying for YC, or just starting their own company, over the years since we
took part in 2007. About 50% of the people I've tried to convince were women.
Only men applied or went on to start businesses. Not a single woman among my
friends (among them one who works at Google, and another who started a non-
profit foundation when she was 19 that still exists ten years later; these are
not random people who don't get shit done; they're YC kinda people) takes my
advice to start a company seriously.

The problem is, I'm pretty sure, both genetic and systemic. There's only so
much we can do to fix it. At some point, women have to decide they are willing
to take economic risks, and bet on themselves.

~~~
birken
I know of one incredibly talented potential female founder who applied with a
killer idea and was rejected. I think it is very likely that YC has a strong
bias towards men, which this data certainly supports.

I'm also not blaming YC for having a bias towards men. I think silicon valley
in general has a bias towards men, and since YC is a for profit business they
are making economically sound decisions. However, I think the situation sucks
in general, and saying any fault lies with women is really unfair.

~~~
aberman
> I know of one incredibly talented potential female founder who applied with
> a killer idea and was rejected.

I know of dozens of incredibly talented potential male founders who applied
with killer ideas and were rejected. Seriously.

> I think it is very likely that YC has a strong bias towards men, which this
> data certainly supports.

Why do you think it's very likely? What data supports that. As one of the
other commentators already pointed out, the percentage of YC founders that are
women is about equal to the percentage that apply. Saying that the "data
support" the argument that YC is biased when there is such an obvious
alternative explanation (namely, that there are less female founders) is
disingenuous.

> since YC is a for profit business they are making economically sound
> decisions.

Wait, what? Are you saying that since Silicon Valley (I'm guessing you mean
investors in this context?) favors men, YC intentionally (and consciously)
chooses to fund men in order to increase the chances that YC founders raise
subsequent rounds of financing? That's crazy talk...

> saying any fault lies with women is really unfair.

I don't think anybody is "faulting" women. They are just stating the facts -
there are less female engineers, and less female YC applicants.

------
JesseAldridge
Strange that 5 founders are so much more common than 4 founders. Guess they
want that tie-breaking vote?

~~~
arnorhs
I think that's the "unknown" piece you're looking at.

4 founders are much more common than 5.

~~~
JesseAldridge
Ah, yes. Probably not the best color choice there.

------
quickpost
Beautiful and intuitive design. :) Do you plan to let people edit the content
at all?

~~~
jasonlynes
yeah making this a wiki would be kickass

~~~
jasonlynes
just noticed, it IS a wiki of sorts. you can add founders and investments.
nice work.

------
dreamux
Other data points that might be interesting if you could track them down:

1\. How long it took companies to exit.

2\. Financing raised (also against age of the company, so average individual
rounds raised and average time between rounds).

3\. Running expenses (perhaps broken down: legal, hardware, people,
marketing/ads, etc.)

4\. Revenue.

5\. Userbase growth.

Asking a lot, but would be great information to have. :)

~~~
mcdowall
With all the contact information available if you really want to know
something like this then why not fire off a mail. My perception is that the
guys that get funded are usually just decent guys in the most part, sure they
wouldn't mind if the information isn't too obtrusive.

~~~
dreamux
Good call, I'll try this near the end of the month and post the results if I
can get a big enough data set.

------
yosho
Why just track YC? Why not open it up to all the tech incubators or the entire
startup scene and have something really useful and a competitor to crunchbase.

------
javadi82
Great Work. Like the design and the intuitive design a lot.

One small grammatical error: On the companies page, you have "Founder this
company". Perhaps, you could change it to "Founder"/"Founder of this company".

Example link: <http://ycpages.info/companies/143-answerly>

------
snowmaker
Great resource! Is there a way that YC founders / employees can contact you
with updates or corrections?

~~~
niccolop
I agree! This is great - should we email you with any updates?

~~~
rajeshrajappan
Yes please. Anything to help this site useful or anything I can do to make it
better.

------
bdon
There's a lot of little icons already, but how about a link to each founder's
HN handle?

------
ericmsimons
Wait, I thought there were like 40 companies in the w11 batch?

------
lancewiggs
Awesome - any chance of removing the pagination or increasing the size of
paged when looking at, say, the class lists or people?

------
techcofounder
great site. all of the companies have $0.00 listed for their funding, which is
incorrect of course. could probably pull some data from crunchbase api. would
also be interesting to see which angels/vc's funded them and if there were
certain investors that heavied up on YC companies

------
jfeldstein2
Been looking for something like this. Any way to browse by niche/tag/business
model?

------
dstorrs
This is fantastic. Thanks for spending the time and effort to produce it.

------
bond
Maybe it would be good to have some filters for active, acquired, etc...

~~~
rajeshrajappan
This is added now.

------
danecjensen
the design is great. i checked out your credits page and you listed blueprint.
you must have used something else as well to help design the website. please
explain.

------
gregorym
I would like to have a rss feed for your jobs page

------
frisco
What is this implemented in?

~~~
rajeshrajappan
See <http://ycpages.info/credits>

Let me know if you require further information.

